# Important Computer Development ..



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

After years of research, scientists have discovered that women do not like the standard mouse given away with PC's. They found that there is not a physical reason for their aversion; it is more of a psychological problem.

Some women reported that the mouse 'just didn't feel right' in their hands.

Based on the research, a new mouse has been designed especially for women. Various field tests have been carried out on the new design, here are some of the testimonials:

Julie from Hawthorn: "It feels so much better. More comfortable, more like how it's supposed to be".

Susan from Kew added: "I think mice were originally designed just for men, but this new type is definitely made for women. It fits right in with my lifestyle".

Hillary from South Yarra: "I took to it like a duck to water, every woman should have one!!" 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

A highway patrolman pulled up alongside a speeding car on the freeway. As the officer peered through the driver's window, he was astounded to find that the blonde behind the wheel was knitting. The trooper cranked down his window and yelled to the driver, "Pull over!" at the top of his lungs. "No!" the blonde yelled back................................................ "Scarf!"


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

A brunette says to a blonde "Look! A dead bird!" and the blonde looks up and says "Where?"


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

There was a blonde who was taking her kids to Disney Land. When they were about half way there, the blonde say a sign that said "Disney Land Left," so the blonde turned back around and went home.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

A couple of blondes were driving through Louisiana when they came to a sign that told them they were almost to Natchitoches. They argued all the way there about how to pronounce the name of the town. Finally they stopped for lunch. After getting their food, one of the blondes said to the cashier, "Can you settle an argument for us? Very slowly, tell us where we are."

The cashier leaned over the counter and said:

"Buuurrrrrr-Gerrrrrr Kiiiinnnnnggg"


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Dave, hope you've got your flame proof jacket on tonight, very funny though :lol: :lol: :lol: 

You wouln't catch me posting something like this, upsetting all our lady members. :roll: ....Calm down dear it's only a mouse :lol: ..or in this case an "iron".


MHS....Rob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: LOL!

How come your status under your heading says 'offline' when you are clearly visible in the 'online now' box?

{edit} Now you are online????


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Two blondes were in a parking lot trying to unlock the door of their Mercedes with a coat hanger. They tried and tried to get the door open, but they just couldn't! The blonde with the coat hanger stopped for a moment to catch her breath. The other blonde said anxiously, "Hurry up! It's starting to rain and the top is down."


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

There were these three women who escaped from prison. A blonde and two brunets. So to get away from the cops they hid in an abandoned farm house. In the farm house there were three burlap sacks sitting around. So they hid in them. When the cops came to the farm house the one of the cops saw the sacks, the officers yells, "There's just three burlap sacks in here!" To which his partner replies, "Then kick them just to be sure it's not them hiding". The officer goes and kicks the one with the brunet in it and she yells, "MEEEYYOWW!" the officer said "Oh, its just a stupid cat in there." So he kicks the one with the other brunet in it and she yells, "RUUFFF RUFFF!", so the officer says, "Oh, it's just a stupid dog!" Then he kicks the sack with the blonde in it and she yells, "POTATOES!"


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

.....................Heard we were getting Tesco Club Card Points for jokes :wink: :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

If Mandy reads these we wil all be getting clubbed! 8O


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Blondes like BMWs because its the only name they can spell!


----------

